# How to remove Aquarium Salt



## Exodus (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all, 

I recently had a major outbreak of Ich in my tank, i've raised the temperature to 86 degrees and and treating it with salt. I have clown loaches which are sensitive to salt. 

From my understanding what makes them sensitive is not being introduced from salt but removing them from salt. Is there a procedure for removing salt in your aquarium so that these sensitive breeds do not get too stressed? or even die?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Salt does not evaporate from the tank along with water. I'd recommend doing frequent, partial water changes to remove it. 10-20% every day for two weeks will be quite adequate.


----------



## Exodus (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you very much, this kind of information is often times very hard to find. I find this forum to be the greatest source of information.


----------



## Exodus (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there an absolute minimum amount of salt needed to kill ich? I'm seeing some signs of stress and I haven't even reached 1 table spoon yet. I've seen 1-3 tablespoons recommended for ich treatment.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I wouldn't use more then one tablespoon. This should be enough, you might just have to treat for longer... But if your seeing signs of stress then don't add anymore.


----------



## Dogecoin (Oct 31, 2021)

Exodus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently had a major outbreak of Ich in my tank, i've raised the temperature to 86 degrees and and treating it with salt. I have clown loaches which are sensitive to salt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogecoin (Oct 31, 2021)

Exodus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently had a major outbreak of Ich in my tank, i've raised the temperature to 86 degrees and and treating it with salt. I have clown loaches which are sensitive to salt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogecoin (Oct 31, 2021)

Do a 20% water change every day for 2 weeks, should remove almost all slat but leave a tiny bit that won’t cause harm to any fish and will eventually completely be gone after just doing normal water changes


----------

